
Google shifts software value to operations, away from IP - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10393323-16.html?tag=reddit2
======
wakeless
The point about Open Source contributions not meshing well. It is HARD to
write any open source contribution that meshes well. Especially when you are
on deadlines and your mods aren't quite what is needed but is a good starting
point/proof of concept.

People that have never tried to get patches committed just don't get this.

